# phone always boots to fastboot



## goliatham (Dec 15, 2011)

I ran into some issues trying to regain Root after an upgrade from 5.5.886 to 5.5.893.
I was using this:
http://rootzwiki.com...r-893-ota-oops/
I think I got updated completely/correctly, but I am without Root.

My current problem is that my phone boots into fastboot every time (and says "Flash Failure")
I can boot by going to the "Boot Mode Selection Menu", and choosing "normal powerup"

I've tried RSD, and it always fails on step 1/15 with
I've tried the R3l3AS3DRoot tool, and it also fails.

Is there anything I can do to fix fastboot?

I did take a nandroid backup before I started anything, but I expect it will do me no good since I don't have root or a custom recovery.

System Version
5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US

Baseband Version
CDMA_N_03.1C.57R ltedc_u_05.15.01

Webtop version
WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21

Kernel version
2.6.35.7-g68606e6
[email protected] #1

Build number
5.5.1_84_DBN-62


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Try regaining root? then reflash ? maybe...


----------



## goliatham (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I may have posted too soon. I eventually searched on "flash failure" and came on a thread where others had success using this:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/
It did basically what I thought I needed (restore to 886, root, forever root), but it must do things a bit different than RSD.

Worked perfectly for me. I'm on 893, rooted (backed up) and currently running titanium to restore my apps/settings from 886.


----------

